# Big beardie rescue



## louisvillain (Feb 3, 2007)

He almost became roadkill. Was pulling into the driveway and realised the branch at the end was a lizard. Just missed it. Figured it was a big eastern water dragon which are everywhere around my house, went to get it off the road and it was a big bearded. Would have been a good 40cm long. Grabbed it and took it for a lil walk into the bush across from my house. I usually see this guy basking in the fork of a big guntree across the road and he has a nasty habit of hanging out on the kerb. Hate to see him get splattered. Wished I'd grabbed a pic of him, didn't think about it till I'd let him go. Good way to end a day of uni exams but.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats awesome good thing you saw it, otherwise it might have flatten. i so wish i lived somewhere hotter so i would have reptiles in my backyard


----------



## louisvillain (Feb 3, 2007)

LOL and here I am wishing I lived somewhere colder. It is cool but, having bigger wild reptiles around your place. Apart from the beardie across the road there was a bluetongue living in the back, haven't seen for a while but, plus water dragons everywhere. Always finding baby ones in the garage. Up at my parents place in Cairns there is a huge lace monitor (about 2metres long) that visits the compost heap everyday, even had a couple of babies living in a tree fern stump next to their porch a few months ago.

Don't see many snakes where I am but Cairns was a whole 'nother matter, Taipans, Redbelly blacks, carpet, childrens and amythst pythons galore and more than a few close calls with eastern browns.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Thats cool.. I have crackheads and hookers in my backyard. I wish I had lizards instead


----------



## louisvillain (Feb 3, 2007)

Hahaha, stop cooking rocks and move yer girls out onto the street....worked for me.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Very cool man, i dont get to see that around here


----------

